# Is it normally that symphonies are performed by chamber orchestra?



## jonatan (May 6, 2016)

In our country we have perfect chamber orchestra which from time to time performs symphonies e.g., by Hayden, Beethoven, Mendelshon, Schubert, Sibelius and even special version of Mahler 4th symphony was performed. The question is - is it normal practice that chamber orchestra performs such symphonies and do they just reduce duplicate performance or instead special transcription is required for symphonies to be performed by chamber orchestra?

Typical makeup of orchestra is:
6 first violins
5 second violins
4 violas
4 cellos
2 basses
2 flutes
2 oboes
2 clarinets
2 bassoons
2 horns
2 trupmets
2 trombones
hapischord or piano, celesta
percussions

Can such composition (orchestra) perform classical symphonies without loss of scores?

p.s. Actully I like their work very much and I prefer going to concerts of chamber orchestra instead of full symphony orchestra concerts for two reasones: 
1) the reportoire of the full orchestra is very conservative but chamber orchestra alomost always includes contemporary music in their concerts as well and I like contemporary music very much;
2) the ticket price is lower for chamber orchestra and they are giving larget discounts for students (50%).


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

That's actually larger than a typical "classical" orchestra (i.e. Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven), so they're fine. Even Schubert and Mendelssohn. The Mahler would have to be an arrangement, and probably the Sibelius -- and no, that's uncommon.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes if you read on the history of the symphony orchestra, the earliest Classical ones (e.g. under Joseph Haydn) had three or four first, second violins, the rest maybe just one or two per part along with all the winds, and brass.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Records show that the strings used in performances varied greatly in Haydn's time. It is reasonable to use either chamber and larger orchestras for early classical era symphonies. But it is a bit lacking for early 18th centry works, and unsuitable for late romantic works.


----------

